# SAE or Flying Fox



## paronaram

Hello All

Can you please help identify this fish?

I got this fish from LPS, and it's a most aggressive fish I have ever seen (from this type). I think it killed one of my Cory schultzei, and I am very upset!
Took me some time to find this corys, and honestly this flying fox is not common fish as well.
I gathered a lot of information about this Flying Fox, and no one ever mentioned that this fish is aggressive, or at least is can be.

I got pair, after 12 hours I could not find another FFox for very long time, he was hiding from this one. After I removed this fish out from aquarium, on the next day I found his pair. He came out to eat, but was very scared







This fish has some pink color as well, I was able to see it when he (or she) was chasing other fish in excitement. Here on this pictures he is scared to death.

Thanks
Aram


----------



## jrodriguez

Isnt that a chinese algae eater???or a siamese???


----------



## obscbyclouds

At first I was going to say that could be a SAE because of the way the black stripe extends onto the tailfin. However, after looking a bit more closely, I believe it to be a False Siamensis. This is because it has two pairs of barbels on it's mouth, and the smooth stripe and gold color above the black stripe.

Here's more info.

Identifying the Siamese Algae Eater

Crossocheilous siamensis


----------



## paronaram

I was looking to get SEA, to help me with some algea abound the tank.
This fish (still don't know the ID) was very lazy with algea and extremely active on other fish, I separated him (?) from my tank for now ... And I think tomorrow I will take him back to the store.

Another fish that stayed in the tank, is very passive

Will see

Thanks
Aram


----------



## James0816

FF. Can be agressive most of the time depending on the tank mates. Unlike the true SAE which is a very sociable critter.


----------



## Dmaaaaax

That is a great picture of a....Flying Fox!

1.) Two sets of barbs under the mouth = FF
2.) Yellow over the black stripe = FF
3.) Black line extending into the tail = SAE
4.) Black line is not smooth, it has more of a zig zag = SAE
5.) Back fin is bigger in proportion to body = SAE

Here is semi-bad picture of my SAE for comparison:










EDIT..found a better picuture of a mature SAE so you can see how jagged the black line is compared to your flying fox:








http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/img/Crossocheilus_siamensis_5.jpg


----------



## paronaram

Thanks for the compliment!

Excellent comparison list!
The most aggressive FF is swimming back in the store tank.
3 SEA in the mail! *w3

Thank you all for input on this subject.

Aram


----------

